# Boots



## Oona (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok, ladies... I've looked around the threads here and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. 

I have wide feet/calves and I want some sexy black boots. I have NO experience buying shoes online. 

HELP!!


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 9, 2013)

Run a search on this board - there has been much discussion about this. I know duo boots come highly recommended.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 10, 2013)

You might check out Simply Be. They have lots of different calf widths and they go wider than 16 inches at the calf.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 18, 2013)

This subject depresses me cos i can never find any to fit  and i would love some black knee high boots hehe


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2013)

The topic makes me sigh a bit. My wife loves the concept of getting nice looking, high, boots. BUT she wants quality construction (not glued together) and sufficient tread so that she could actually walk a mile or two in snowy, icy, Ottawa winters safely with them. And the simple fact is that nice looking winter boots don't seem to be designed for actually walking any distance in Winter (as we understand winter up here).

Aside from what Oona is looking for, if anyone has pointers to boots that look cuter than Kamiks, but that would hold up to scrambling over a snow bank or walking through slushy-cruddy salted snow or just walking twenty minutes to the grocery store and back, please point me at these unicorns!


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

Oona said:


> Ok, ladies... I've looked around the threads here and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I have wide feet/calves and I want some sexy black boots. I have NO experience buying shoes online.
> 
> HELP!!



Foot width: Get some narrow (read: normal width, softer material, preferably real calfskin leather) ones and let them stretch to your feet. That way, they aren't too loose when you go to actually USE them for a period of time. I talked about exactly this with a dear friend of mine.

Perhaps size D or DD and not EE width? 

CALF width: Have you thought of the Boot Band? http://bootband.com/

And yes, you may need a Boot Band for your Boot Band. They are made cheap but they extend.. That, or a custom boot tailor (to add inches.) I know friends that have had exactly that done.


*I used to work in a show department, some time ago, and though not for ladies.. I am a pro. That advice worked for my dear friend.. Is worth a shot, Oona!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you for sharing about the Bootband. 



SprocketRocket said:


> Foot width: Get some narrow (read: normal width, softer material, preferably real calfskin leather) ones and let them stretch to your feet. That way, they aren't too loose when you go to actually USE them for a period of time. I talked about exactly this with a dear friend of mine.
> 
> Perhaps size D or DD and not EE width?
> 
> ...


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 18, 2013)

Oona said:


> Ok, ladies... I've looked around the threads here and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I have wide feet/calves and I want some sexy black boots. I have NO experience buying shoes online.
> 
> HELP!!



I can't offer much in the way of online buying assistance, however, one thing to think about since you live near the Mexican border is that there are a lot of really good cobblers and bootsmiths in Mexico that could take a last of your feet and all your measurements and make you the perfect fitting boot and at an affordable price too. It may take a bit longer but you would be very happy. My brother uses a guy in El Paso he met while working out there and he kept his last on file and every couple of years he orders a new pair that fit like second skin and are comfortable as hell. I hope to get out there sometime and get some handmade boots by him! Good luck.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm gonna ressurect this thread. Simply because - I cannot find a reasonable priced - midcalf/ankle slouchy biker boots. I'm wanting to attempt the whole dress and biker boots combo but I just can't work that shit. My calves are huge...


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 8, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I'm gonna ressurect this thread. Simply because - I cannot find a reasonable priced - midcalf/ankle slouchy biker boots. I'm wanting to attempt the whole dress and biker boots combo but I just can't work that shit. My calves are huge...



Have you considered men's boots? They may not have the slouchiness you're looking for, but you could definitely find biker boots. I have no choice but to go the menswear route most of the time, as I have womens size 15 feet. I really want to get a pair of cute cowboy boots as well as a pair of biker boots.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 8, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I'm gonna ressurect this thread. Simply because - I cannot find a reasonable priced - midcalf/ankle slouchy biker boots. I'm wanting to attempt the whole dress and biker boots combo but I just can't work that shit. My calves are huge...



I can't help, but if you find some, tell me where! Please!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you perused http://www.onestopplus.com/Plus-Size-Mid-Calf.aspx?DeptId=22299 ? There is always a coupon for 40% off and they ship worldwide. 
I have gotten several pairs of Comfortview brand and they are VERY generous in the calf zone. I have 22" calves, last time i checked, and there is always extra room in these. I wear a size 12D shoe and i order the 12 w and it fits great, foot wise.

50% off coupon code: OSPCITE90


----------



## Deacone (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you Megan - I'll have a lookie loo. 

Fiona - I'm always wearing men's shoes. I hate heel. I hate it to death. I've forever worn Vans slip ons. I even wore white Vans slip ons to my own wedding  But I think it's time I actually wore something which suits the dress I've got. I cant pull of vans in that one - I kinda look like a hobo


----------



## lille (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know if this helps, there's blog I read by an awesome plus sized lady with fabulous fashion sense and she did a post on boots first girls with bigger calfs.

http://brittanyherself.com/2012/11/05/playing-dress-up-wide-calf-boots/


----------



## prplecat (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you see the brown panel next to the zipper? That is a special elastic that your local shoe repair shop can put in almost any boot for you. It's an easy fix, too. If you get black or dark brown boots, they should be able to match the leather exactly. The kind of elastic that you get at the fabric shop stretches lengthwise, this kind of elastic stretches sideways without getting shorter when stretched.


----------



## lille (Sep 10, 2014)

Timely new post 
http://brittanyherself.com/2014/09/10/wide-calves-tall-boots/


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 12, 2014)

i was on ebay earlier and one of the sellers i looked at had a pair of fashion forward ankle boots for decent amount.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Torrid-SEXY...68589?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5b05026b6d

also found some super cute slouchy boots pretty cheap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Mid-C...37064?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3c906a88


----------



## Saisha (Sep 12, 2014)

For once, the Avenue has a pair I somewhat like: Medina Tall Heeled Boot


----------



## Deacone (Sep 16, 2014)

So i found boots - in shoezone of all places! fit my calves fulled zipped up but I prefer the whole baggy half zipped look 

Biker boot-ish as welll  

View attachment 1005555_10151555052454961_588739566_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 16, 2014)

Good to know, will have a look thanks!


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 19, 2014)

Deacone said:


> So i found boots - in shoezone of all places! fit my calves fulled zipped up but I prefer the whole baggy half zipped look
> 
> Biker boot-ish as welll



"You must spread more reputation around before giving it to Deacone again"

haha....awesome boots, I'm so glad you found something that makes you happy!! Love the look!!


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 21, 2014)

Standard wide-calf boots from the Avenue used to work well for me, but now I have a problem with my ankles and feet. I've had severe edema for the past year, and that has limited my shoe usage to Crocs at home and Mary-Jane styled "edema" shoes at work. Sigh. The doctors are looking into the underlying medical problem but, in the meantime, I'd love to find some low-heeled boots that fit. Does any company sell something that might accommodate my very round, swollen ankles and feet?


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

FionaForemost said:


> "You must spread more reputation around before giving it to Deacone again"
> 
> haha....awesome boots, I'm so glad you found something that makes you happy!! Love the look!!



Haha thank you sweetie!


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 21, 2014)

www.wideshaftboots.com

They sell wide, and extra wide calf boots, and they will also customize boots by adding leather strips to make them as wide as you need. Also, most of the styles show a size chart listing how wide the calf measurement is for that boot in each shoe size since they tend to get wider in the calf as the shoe size increases. 

I can't speak about their customer service. I just ordered a pair and haven't received them yet. I didn't have to have mine customized and they showed as in stock so I hope to get them fairly soon.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, it looks like this vendor might be a no-go. The website stated a same day shipping policy but my order had never updated past pending when I checked for a tracking number a couple days later. I contacted them yesterday through their customer service email inquiring about the status of my order and when I could expect it to ship and today they sent notification that the order was canceled and they also canceled my PayPal payment. My guess is the item wasn't in stock and they wouldn't be getting any more. But they didn't give any explanation, just a form message via email updating the status of the order as canceled. 

Oh well...maybe somebody else will have better luck with them? I didn't try actually calling and talking to a person because my phone is being a bitch this week and dropping calls left and right. 



Tracyarts said:


> www.wideshaftboots.com
> 
> They sell wide, and extra wide calf boots, and they will also customize boots by adding leather strips to make them as wide as you need. Also, most of the styles show a size chart listing how wide the calf measurement is for that boot in each shoe size since they tend to get wider in the calf as the shoe size increases.
> 
> I can't speak about their customer service. I just ordered a pair and haven't received them yet. I didn't have to have mine customized and they showed as in stock so I hope to get them fairly soon.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 25, 2014)

Update to www.widshaftboots.com

They did contact me to let me know that my order was indeed cancelled because the item was not in stock and wouldn't be restocked. So if anybody else wants to roll the dice with this company, I suggest calling and talking to an actual person and verifying that the item is actually in stock and then placing the order directly while you have them on the phone.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 21, 2014)

I found these tonight at Target. The way they are made, there is a panel in the back that is overlapped on both sides and laces shut. It expands quite a bit before it starts to gap. I have 20" calves and in size 11, these boots have at least a couple inches to spare. They also run wide in foot width. I wear a wide in most shoes and could wear these comfortably with thick socks. 







The downside is they only come in black, but they're also only $39.99. The fake fur lining is throughout the entire inside of the boot, and you can fold down the top part like a pirate boot to show the lining. I'm 5'10" and they come just to the bottom of my knees at the front center.

They are warm and soft, and feel like slippers on.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 23, 2014)

I really like Shoes.com. They have a great selection and are fairly reasonably-priced, depending on what you buy.

Amazon is ok but be careful of what you buy there. Lately, I have seen some cheap no-name brands in the shoe section coming up in my searches. Buy the brands you recognize and not the cheap stuff from China.


----------

